

Show HN: Look at this thing I built - dwwoelfel
http://www.idyllicpast.com

======
dwwoelfel
I made this.

It runs on Google App Engine and uses the new HNSearch API to get the
comments.

The goal is to present people with things from the internet that they liked in
the past. I think that sending people their HN comments is a good way to test
the idea.

